# Tivo Service Unavailable??? SA 540 - Upgraded



## perrykperry (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi all- My drive-upgraded 540 series SA Tivo has a recurring issue where it stops remembering that it actually has a subscription at Tivo. If you go into the System Information screen, The Account Status line will say that the account is in good standing, and it will connect to the service and download data fine, but the "Service Level" line will be blank. After a restart, it's fine for a day or two. This Tivo had been running perfectly for about 18 months with the new drive in, so it's clearly not an issue with the upgrade. Any thoughts on how to fix this? I'd prefer not to do a "Clear and Delete", I've got more than a few recordings that I'd prefer not to lose.
Thanks!


----------



## pkdesign (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, I have the same exact problem. The TiVo has been working just fine for two years. I upgraded the hard drive about 6 months ago and it worked fine until about two weeks ago. I get the same "Tivo service unavailable" message that Perry does. I restart the TiVo and all is fine for a while.

Anyone have any clues?


----------



## perrykperry (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm really hoping not to have to back up or delete the 300+ gigs of material I've got on the TiVo... Anyone have any ideas or know what causes this? TiVo support had me go online and change the name of the TiVo, connect to the network, and reboot it, but it still forgets that it's authorized after a few days. Mainly an irritation, but it would be great to have this fixed.


----------

